# The Throwback Thread



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 28, 2015)

The assignment is to go back through your old pictures and find an image you used to dislike or ignore but that you now really like and post it here.

I'll start


----------



## smithdan (Feb 17, 2015)

this thread needs a hit.
this one ignored more than disliked, tidied up a bit but still with those OCF shadows..

Robert Amusing my Kids  (ca. '76)


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey! I didn't think anyone liked the idea 

That's a very intriguing image. It's hard to tell whats going on but the clue given with the hands on the paper make it seem like hes tracing that kid's head!



Here's one I posted to my flickr 6 years ago and payed no attention to since, suddenly its making me think of A hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 17, 2015)

hope you attract more posts.  

      "That will be all, Slartybartfast!"


----------



## CygnusStudios (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's one that I shot for an "animal" organization back in 2008. This was the first campaign that I shot after switching to a "digital" camera system. Having used film for many years, I wasn't completely happy with the new technology and felt that this image wasn't up to the standards that I was used to. 

Well, in 2014, this image was brought back for a new ad campaign by the organization and looking at it with fresher eyes, I see that is had more potential than I had originally gave it credit..


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 17, 2015)

Very true. That's some beautiful DoF.


----------

